# I just lost the game!



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 17, 2009)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Now all of you have too!!!


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 17, 2009)

What?


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

naw man i used cheats i won

what game are you talking about


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 17, 2009)

DAMN YOU!!! XD


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 17, 2009)

It's called "The game" and the aim of the game is to forget about it. The longer you don't think about it, more more you're winning. The most I've won it for has been ~8months.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> It's called "The game" and the aim of the game is to forget about it. The longer you don't think about it, more more you're winning. The most I've won it for has been ~8months.



You can't be winning, only losing.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 17, 2009)

Yummie.
Yet another internet meme~


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

False, you can't lose the game directly from someone else mentioning it. That's crap. I would say it defeats the whole purpose, but how can a game that can't be won have a purpose? It defeats the _idea_ of the game. There we go. And I haven't lost in years.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 17, 2009)

!!!!!Dangit. Best ive ever done is like 2 weeks.


----------



## V-te (Aug 17, 2009)

Grrr.... 3 days!! Hmm... Well now the rest of the forum shall lose with me! =)

I first heard this in band camp last year.


----------



## (X) (Aug 17, 2009)

My grandma hasn't lost for 87 years...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> False, you can't lose the game directly from someone else mentioning it. That's crap. I would say it defeats the whole purpose, but how can a game that can't be won have a purpose? It defeats the _idea_ of the game. There we go. And I haven't lost in years.



You're in denial.

Simply thinking about the game makes you lose, and if someone else mentioning it causes you to think about it, you lose. 

By the way, I taught the game to about 1500 high school kids last week. Twas awesome


----------



## fundash (Aug 17, 2009)

:fp at this thread,...i lost the game, now please, everyone let this terrible thread get lost forever, i should hopefully be the last poster....

P.S. I lost the game


----------



## Zava (Aug 17, 2009)

apparently Rick Astley also know the game (0:20)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

ugh. I just lost the game :/


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just WON the game. What now?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I just WON the game. What now?


no you didn't.
There is no winning of The Game.
You lost The Game. Deal with it.


----------



## fundash (Aug 17, 2009)

fundash said:


> :fp at this thread,...i lost the game, now please, everyone let this terrible thread get lost forever, i should hopefully be the last poster....
> 
> P.S. I lost the game



repost


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > I just WON the game. What now?
> ...



Yes he did.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 17, 2009)

I LOST.
Damn you!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

i lost >.>


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 17, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> I LOST.
> Damn you!


Snap, I thought a bug was on my screen!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 17, 2009)

I just lost the game.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

How do I not lose while reading this thread? I lose.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 17, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> deepSubDiver said:
> 
> 
> > I LOST.
> ...



Got ya! 
I lost once again, already twice today 
Will this thread ever end? xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

If you were bieng really smart, you wouldn't have titled it this. You would have called it "Sub-12 average Fridrich" or something. That would have made it better.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 17, 2009)

The only way to win the game is say moo without thinking about the game at the time of saying moo.


----------



## vgbjason (Aug 18, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > False, you can't lose the game directly from someone else mentioning it. That's crap. I would say it defeats the whole purpose, but how can a game that can't be won have a purpose? It defeats the _idea_ of the game. There we go. And I haven't lost in years.
> ...



That's bull, if someone else mentions the game to you it doesn't count as you thinking of it.

If you think OF it, you lose. If someone else says they lost or whatever, they thought of it and mentioned it to you


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 18, 2009)

ok... just to clarify, you are winning whenever you are not thinking of the game. you lose the instant you think of the game. then, you are supposed to announce it so that anyone else that knows of the game will then think of the game and therefore lose it too.


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 18, 2009)

No, that's not how it works. You don't lose by thinking about it, you make other people lose by tricking them into reading "You just lost the game" in some way.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 18, 2009)

they only way to win the game is to email the creater and he will tell u how to win if u think of the game u lose
heres a question what if ur dead can u think if ur dead???


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 18, 2009)

I heard the way you win the game is, while looking at a windmill or limo you say "I win the game" Without thinking about the game.

I heard about it a couple months ago and now do this to everyone.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hm. I just lost the game.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 18, 2009)

New game...ready...set....go!!!!!


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 18, 2009)

This is a stoner game where I'm from.. I don't play it anymore but good job


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2009)

Why do people still "play" this "game"?


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Why do people still "play" this "game"?



idk. me and my friends used to make each other lose in creative ways but after a while it got old.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubiks_Lizard said:


> they only way to win the game is to email the creater and he will tell u how to win if u think of the game u lose
> heres a question what if ur dead can u think if ur dead???



I invented The Game. Any questions you'd like to ask?


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 20, 2009)

heh. someone said that at the green day concert @ hp. i was thinking of saying mannequin attack.
by this i mean the big thing in the sky with screens...yeah. you could text a number and it showed the message.


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Why do people still "play" this "game"?



Because the game, once begun, can never end.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Rubiks_Lizard said:
> 
> 
> > they only way to win the game is to email the creater and he will tell u how to win if u think of the game u lose
> ...



No you didn't >_<


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 20, 2009)

you won without even playing?


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 20, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks_Lizard said:
> ...



Yes I did. >.<


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 20, 2009)

This was lame when I first heard about it in college.

The internet truly killed it.


----------

